# Red Pandas



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Now 1st off i just want to make it perfectly clear that *I am not trying to buy a Red Panda!*

I know how endangered they are and presumably what specialist care they would need, so i dont want people getting on their high horses about how i shouldnt keep one etc. Just to make that clear!! lol

Red Pandas are pretty much my FAVOURITE Mammal, I love everything about them, and I just wondered if its actually possible to keep them? and if so is there anyone doing it? I'm not talking about public zoos, but private keepers, or private zoos (not sure exactly what the difference is but im sure some people on here have enough animals to be classed as one!!lol). Rory has opened my eyes alot to the crazy and expensive animals some keepers have (like Lions and Tigers etc) but i've never heard or read about Red Pandas being kept? 

I'd also love to see anyones zoo photos of them if anyones taken any? There's a pair at Marwell that i watch for hours but i always forget my camera!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

all i knwo if they are STUNNINg, and i adopted one (in a zoo) for half a year!!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

lol nice one. I love the way they walk so purposefully, like the larger bears do, but with their size it just looks cute!


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

There is a pair held under DWA license in the UK but this is an exceptional circumstance. The captive population (including the non-zoo pair) are all members of a captive breeding programme and as such are unlikely to become established in the private sector for the time being.

In my opinion they do not make good exhibits as nine times out of ten the only view the public gets of them is a ball of fur way up in the fork of a tree. But they are a real treat when they are active.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I looooove red pandas! I remember when I was little my gran used save the PG Tips wildlife cards and my fave was the red panda :flrt: The ones at Chester are sooooo cute!

Dunno anything about keepin them though, sorry....

: victory:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Paradoxurus said:


> There is a pair held under DWA license in the UK but this is an exceptional circumstance. The captive population (including the non-zoo pair) are all members of a captive breeding programme and as such are unlikely to become established in the private sector for the time being.
> 
> In my opinion they do not make good exhibits as nine times out of ten the only view the public gets of them is a ball of fur way up in the fork of a tree. But they are a real treat when they are active.


Thanks for that info! I hope that one day we can have enough success breeding them that their future is more stable. I know what you mean about them being up trees all the time! It was a treat last time i visited Marwell to see them both down of the ground jumping about!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

i have pic of one in off topic dublin zoo pics they are my fav as well: victory:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i think they would be quite easy to house, a large outdoor enclosure with a large tree to climb etc but with regards to getting one i think they would be hard to get hold of although tbh i know nothing about keeping them privatly or if they would be avalible maybe rory or nerys could help out there but i think sparsholts college have or were planning to have a pair? anyone know more on this?
stu


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

i read in our local paper yesterday that a pair had escaped from a wildlife park in southern scotland! 

So everyone in that area keep your eyes peeled (unless they've been found!)


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Niccired said:


> i read in our local paper yesterday that a pair had escaped from a wildlife park in southern scotland!
> 
> So everyone in that area keep your eyes peeled (unless they've been found!)


They'll probably turn deep fried somewhere then :razz:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

what area of scotland


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

The wildlife Park is notorious for escapees - as was the owners' previous collection. And this is despite being sound, knowledgeable animal people.

Mind you, its definitely not the first time that Red Pandas have escaped from UK zoos in recent years.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi i have to agree they are one of my favourites too a couple of years ago i went with a zoo keeper friend to london zoo to pick up a young female for a zoo in east anglia she was beautiful and friendly as she had been handreared due to difficulties with th parents .A great experience was had


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

Niccired said:


> i read in our local paper yesterday that a pair had escaped from a wildlife park in southern scotland!
> 
> So everyone in that area keep your eyes peeled (unless they've been found!)





Zak said:


> They'll probably turn deep fried somewhere then :razz:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Ahaha! That was hilarious


----------

